
Foreign students targeted by UK anti-migrant policies - azuajef
http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/features/2016/11/foreign-students-targeted-uk-anti-migrant-policies-161102130654314.html
======
bruceb
So not one source from the gov't. Just a one sided article. It may be an
unfair policy but with out any context its hard to take it at face value.

------
Symbiote
I expected this to be about the fraudulent universities that were more common
a few years ago, where someone would register a college in a single room and
grant visas to hundreds of students, who didn't need to attend anything. I
think most have been shut down.

The students in the article appear to be genuine, and it's worrying that in
the government's desperation to reduce immigration figures, they're being
targetted.

~~~
nicoburns
As a UK citizen someone who has recently graduated from a UK university: the
situation is pretty bad for foreign students (excepting EU students, until we
leave). It's alright while you're studying here, but as soon as you're
finished you have to leave (even before graduation ceremonies in some cases)
unless you already have a visa-sponsoring job lined up.

There is absolutely no economic justification for this, it's just Theresa May
(when she was Home Secretary) being necessarily draconian to the detriment of
everyone.

~~~
bruceb
College graduate is a broad classification. There are graduates who would be a
huge benefit to any country but there are some who would not be. It is very
clear before they get to UK there is not a right to stay past graduation.

~~~
Symbiote
In the past, immigration policy has changed within the duration of a typical
university course.

Of course, that's a risk the student takes. But it's ridiculous that Britain
has people willing to pay many tens of thousands of pounds towards their
education, but is not willing to employ them after they graduate.

